# Garbage Bin Pen



## apple320 (Jan 13, 2010)

I always throw all of the bits left over into a plastic garbage bin as one never knows what you might need.

I found enough of the same color and some black acrylic tube that I was able to make up this pen. I am calling it The Garbage Bin Pen












Chris


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jan 13, 2010)

That is sweet. Way to recycle!


----------



## hewunch (Jan 13, 2010)

Trash never looked so good! :biggrin:


----------



## mbroberg (Jan 13, 2010)

Nothing trashy about that!


----------



## Sawdust Maker (Jan 13, 2010)

Nice recycling


----------



## GaryMGg (Jan 13, 2010)

I like it although I'd like it better without the black portion.


----------



## Dan_F (Jan 13, 2010)

What size are the Schmidt nib unit threads? Thanks.

Dan


----------



## NewLondon88 (Jan 13, 2010)

No that's just neat. I like the way the colors transition.
Do you have enough to try another without the black?
You might be able to go right through the spectrum..


----------



## apple320 (Jan 14, 2010)

*Schmidt nib unit threads*

M6.5 x 0.5

Chris


----------



## johncrane (Jan 14, 2010)

l agree with others on the black, l was thinking maybe the nib section for the black, but that's just me Chris!


----------



## Bree (Jan 14, 2010)

Pretty nice pen!  Not too trashy!!
:wink::wink::wink:


----------



## apple320 (Jan 14, 2010)

*The Black*

Ok the real reason the black was there as I did not have enough of the other material to do a complete pen.  As well I wanted to try threading the black tubing as I am looking at using clear next time and I might try a eye drop filler if I can get the clear tub to work as well as the black one.

We shall see.

Chris


----------



## Dan_F (Jan 14, 2010)

apple320 said:


> M6.5 x 0.5
> 
> Chris



Thanks Chris. where are you getting them? Do they include the part to hold the cart or converter? Can you remove the nib itself like you can with a kit nib, so as to replace the nib with a gold one if desired, or is it all one piece? Are the nibs #6, same size as the large kit nibs?


----------



## apple320 (Jan 14, 2010)

*Nib units*

They do not come out easy at all and if you can get them out you sometimes damage the nib.  So a 50 50 chance.  These nibs are a little smaller than say the Churchill nib and are a bit loose in that section.

I got them from isellpens

http://www.isellpens.com/bexley.html

Bexley Nib Assembly 
            Fine - SALE $10.00  
            Medium - $15.00  
            Broad - $15.00  

Please note these nibs do not fit the new Elegancia models. 

Bexley nibs are easy to replace and just screw out like the Pelikan nibs.  Extra nib and feed units for the pen can be a nice option.  You can use Bexley nibs in several other brands of pens too as they fit most Romet and Retro 51.  These are high quality Schmidt nibs and feed made in Germany.


----------



## Dan_F (Jan 14, 2010)

Thanks Chris. 

Dan


----------

